# New Lathe



## seagar (Mar 27, 2010)

I just had to show off my new Hafco lathe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ian( Seagar )
Coffs Harbour, Australia.


----------



## bentprop (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice machine,Ian,but it's far too pretty!Better start making some chips,and make it presentable :big:


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep, Im jealous.
Nice looking lath


----------



## rake60 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice lathe Ian! Thm:

I'd recommend one Mod right away.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=805.0

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice one Ian - :bow: :bow:

The mod is a good idea.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ksouers (Mar 27, 2010)

Good one, Ian. I have the same lathe. 

I highly recommend the 4-bolt mod, as well. I bought mine second-hand with the mod already done. The compound is now very solid.

I'd also recommend adding a QCTP as soon as possible.


----------



## 1Kenny (Mar 27, 2010)

Good going, Ian. I too have one of those lathes.

Kenny


----------



## seagar (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you all for your interest and advice an the tool post mod.I Will do it.
It is very obvious why this forum is so popular.Once again thank you all.

Ian (seagar),
Coffs Harbour,
Australia.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 27, 2010)

Ian, your new lathe looks mighty fine. I have an identical Enco 9 x 20 of 1992 vintage.

But its not really identical! On my carriage the hand wheel and two levers are in reverse of the configuration on your Halfco! That's an interesting difference that I just noticed.

Your gonna love your new lathe. 

-MB


----------



## bentprop (Mar 27, 2010)

MB,that's the case in 99% of american lathes.I had been told the "english"configuration keeps your hands free from hot chips,but surely there must be a more valid reason.


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! Now go make some perfectly good hunk of metal into some pretty scrap!!


----------



## seagar (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm good at making good metal into pritty scrap. lol Rof}

Ian.(seagar)


----------



## tel (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice Ian, you should get good service out of that. And H&F are pretty good with after sales service as well.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 28, 2010)

congrats on the upgrade Ian. I love quick change tool posts save a a lot of time and aggravation. 
Tin


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ian,
You're going to like that lathe. I have the Grizzly flavor. Like others have mentioned, at some point make the 4 bolt compound clamp and you'll notice an improvement in finishes and overall performance.

I noticed the difference in placement of the levers also. I assume the manufacturer put those there for all lathes sold south of the equator :big:

Enjoy the lathe - it will never again be as clean as it is right now.

Cheers,
Phil


----------

